# When is a hedgie considered "adult"?



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Just something I have been wondering about. I know that there are some changes in hedgies from when they are young to when they are adults, such as pooping with less frequency. Basically I would like to know when you can expect to start seeing some of those adult habits forming, and the general age range in which you would consider a hedgehog to be adult.

I suppose the pooping is something I'm wondering about in particular, as well as their eating schedules. Here I'll throw out another question: Smee used to eat a lot at night but would come out for a little while in the afternoon to eat and poo as well. Now he is only eating (and pooping) at night and sleeping straight through the day. So, is it normal for a hedgehog to pop out briefly in the daytime, or is his sleeping through the day regular behavior?

This forum is so great! Hope someone can help me out


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I think Rex is going through the same thing. The vet told me that he went through puberty already and he is now 10 weeks old. He isn't pooping often either but in the morning I have enough to clean up :lol: 
Hope someone has an answer


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Sleeping through the whole day and coming out for a snack during the day are both normal behaviours it depends on the individual hedgehog (and the hedgehog's mood that day). There was an age chart for hedgehogs on this site somewhere that should help answer your question. I will try and find it.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=185&p=1278&hilit=age+chart#p1278

it looks like between 6 months and a year you should see all the becoming an adult changes.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

This answered my question. Thanks, hedgielover!


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Wonderful! Thanks for the link


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

The youngest age for hedgehog breeding is six months. So I am guessing around that time.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Males can be fertile and impregnate at 6 weeks, females at 8 weeks. Females should not be bred until 6 months.

They are considered full grown by 11 months.


----------

